
YARP – Yet Another Robot Platform - mindcrime
http://www.yarp.it/
======
kbaker
Any link to a YARP vs ROS comparison? Seems like it is solving the same
problem, figuring out device messaging and interoperability?

~~~
traversaro
I think the best comparison between YARP and ROS is contained in the following
paper:

[http://joser.unibg.it/index.php?journal=joser&page=article&o...](http://joser.unibg.it/index.php?journal=joser&page=article&op=view&path%5B%5D=69)
.

